# Kleine Schrift im Bild ?



## Genjiro (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Text, 6-8 pt, in einem Bild im Internet benutzen. Wenn ich das über das Textwerkzeug in Photoshop mache sieht die Schrift nicht gut aus. Ich habe es bereits mit verschiedenen Anti-Aliasing Einstellungen versucht.
Wie kann ich das hinbekommen, das die Schrift im Bild genauso gut und scharf aussieht wie im normalen Text einer Website?
Freue mich auf weiterführende Antworten


----------



## Michael Engel (28. Juni 2007)

Nimm eine Schriftart die auch klein gut lesbar ist (Verdana zB) und stell das Kantenglättung ganz aus.


----------

